# Отзывы о лечении у доктора Лукьянова Андрея Петровича из Кисловодска (doc)



## жукабра (4 Сен 2014)

Хотелось бы услышать мнения людей,которые были у него на приеме,помогли ли вам исправить искривление позвоночника? Были ли улучшения>? Для меня эта актуальная тема,так как у самой искривление большое и была в разных клиниках,но все тщетно..В интернете отзывов не нашла о данном докторе.


----------



## La murr (5 Сен 2014)

*жукабра*, в интернете очень много информации об этом докторе! Странно, что Вы ничего не нашли.
А о результатах работы в рамках своего проекта Андрей Петрович отчитался в этой теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22425/


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Янв 2015)

После лечения у доктора Лукьянова с удовольствием делаю "Приветствие Солнцу", "берёзку", "мостик", наклоны вперед в позиции стоя и сидя на полу с выпрямленными ногами; ходьба по Полю Брэггу теперь удаётся. 
Узнала - что такое йога ), и полюбила её, что тоже немаловажно ). 
Теперь могу нести в руках бОльший вес, что так же очень радует. 
Знаю, что работы со мной ещё немало, надеюсь, что смогу повторить визит. 
Сам Кисловодск - обалденный город! Парк и нарзаны - это что-то!
Много фотографий пейзажей, гор и Курортного Парка сделала, хочу выложить, если можно.


----------



## La murr (25 Янв 2015)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Много фотографий пейзажей, гор и Курортного Парка сделала, хочу выложить, если можно.


В Курилке, создав отдельную тему - пожалуйста!
С удовольствием бы посмотрела сама.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (25 Янв 2015)

La murr написал(а):


> В Курилке, создав отдельную тему - пожалуйста!


Светлана, будет сделано!


----------



## Александр79 (3 Фев 2015)

До приезда к Андрею Петровичу в Кисловодск относился к любым лечению сколиоза как к мошенничеству, на котором доктора зарабатывают, т.к. прошел в своей жизни оооочень большое количество врачей с известными на всю Россию именами. Курс прошел всего за месяц. Это очень мало, времени не хватило пройти его полностью, т.к. билет назад был уже куплен. После курса улучшение на 8 градусов, внешний вид стал намного ровнее, горб практически ушел. В общем, я реально доволен и после этого поверил и понял, что лечить его можно и нужно. Поэтому данного врача могу порекомендовать всем абсолютно. Человек реально понимает это заболевание и знает как его лечить!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (20 Фев 2015)

Отмечу интересный момент, который заметила только сейчас. 
После лечения у Андрея Петровича, у меня исчезла мокрота в носоглотке, неизвестно по какой причине появлявшаяся по утрам в течение полутора (а может и больше) лет.
Я довольна такому факту.


----------



## Аня Пятигорск (30 Окт 2015)

Андрей Петрович замечательный человек и прекрасный доктор!!! Золотые руки! Прохожу у него лечение с середины мая и по сегодняшний день. Я мучалась 1,5 года постоянным жжением и резями в уретре. Целый год мне не могли поставить диагноз. Бегала по врачам как сумасшедшая, верила что у меня хронический цистит, так уж все эти урологи и гинекологи в один голос твердили что у меня именно он, и выписывали антибиотики, ну а я как порядочный пациент все пила их и пила, пока не заработала жуткий дисбактериоз и ноль иммунитета! В 20 лет я чувствовала себя просто старой бабусей развалюхой. Были моменты полного разочарования в жизни и ни какой веры во врачей. Я практически не могла ходить, у меня жгло и резало уретру будто лезвием, особенно после мочеиспускания, каждый поход в туалет был мукой. После года бесполезной ходьбы по обычным стационарным врачам, мне уже предложили полечить голову и говорили что я это себе все выдумала, тогда я решила лопатить интернет и искать людей со схожими симптомами, и наткнулась на сайт Краснодарской клиники, которая якобы мастерски лечит СХТБ одним волшебным уколом ботокса. Я на это повелась, ведь на сайте все красиво написано! И долго не думая я собралась и поехала туда, эта клиника была для меня как последняя надежда. Была я там 2 дня, в первый день мне сделали обследование, во второй день поставили диагноз:синдром хронической тазовой боли.Нейрогенная дисфункция мочевого пузыря и уретры по типу гипоактивного мочевого пузыря и гиперактивной уретры.Миофасциальный синдром запирательных мышц с обеих сторон. И сделали ботокс парауретрально под общей анестезией. Мне помогло ровно на 2 недели, и то резь прошла всего лишь на 60%, но это  была огромная передышка для моего организма после года изнуряющих страданий. Было выписано лечение: лирика,триттико,мелаксен,фокусин. На лирику не был выписан рецепт, заключение-затрёпанная бумажка без печати и не было выдано результатов обследования. Общее впечатление от клиники плохое. Не понравилось отношение персонала. Я заплатила за лечение в этой клинике 11 тыс. рублей и мне хотелось бы элементарно нормального отношения от врачей. Также доктор этой клиники мне дал понять что у меня действительно что-то не так с импульсами и сигналами в голове и назначил транскраниальную электростимуляцию( Доктор ТЭС-3). Ну я естественно поверила в чудодейственность этого физиотерапевтического аппарата и заказала его за 10 тыс. руб. с интернета! Еффекта ноль! Единственное за что я благодарна этой клинике, что у меня хотя бы был диагноз похожий ближе к правде, я поняла что проблема мышечная, так как ботокс немного помог. Потом я начала ходить к мануальным терапевтам которые хрустят позвоночником, тоже обещали помочь и тоже ноль эффекта. А уже потом я нашла этот замечательный форум и доктора Лукьянова Андрея Петровича! Работы со мной было проделано много, я очень благодарна этому человеку, сейчас могу сказать что моя резь ушла на 70-85% от того состояния которое было год назад. Сейчас я могу спокойно спать, сидеть, и бегать. Я хожу в бассеин, в спорт зал и в баню. Очень помогает прогревание тазовых мышц. На этом форуме много людей с диагнозом СХТБ, поэтому я оставляю положительный отзыв о человеке который занимается такой проблемой и борется вместе со мной и столько времени от меня не отказывается! Может быть для кого-то мой результат будет важен, так как есть возможность побороться!!!


----------



## FlyLady (8 Янв 2016)

И я поделюсь впечатлениями
В конце апреля 2015 г.  лечилась 2 недели в Кисловодске и не возьму на себя смелость и ответственность рекомендовать  врача.
В феврале 2013г. мне была сделана операция - транспедикулярная фиксация L5-S1 по поводу истмического спондилолистеза нестабильного.
Снимок после операции прилагаю (их моих тут разных полно и до, и после операции).

 

Состояние после операции  было  очень нестабильное:  то хорошо, то не очень, то совсем плохо, то вновь все хорошо и т.д.  А тут отпуск и, побоявшись очередного ухудшения, поехала, точнее, полетела.
Ниже причины почему не готова рекомендовать, а  также что не понравилось, насторожило и пр. Мнение в целом очень неоднозначное, потому и пишу спустя значительное время после лечения, хотелось все обдумать.

1.  Лечение  не помогло. Совсем. По сути, с чем приехала с тем же и уехала.
Временное ухудшение как результат лечения в расчет не беру (уезжала  из Кисловодска с ухудшениями  из-за сильнейшего  воздействия на мышцы - усиление болей, сине-зеленые синяки по местам «лечения»), хотя и  уехала с еще бОльшими болями и к «Лирике» временно добавились  НПВС и успокоительные. Конечно, новые боли  после лечения, на которое  едешь за избавлением от боли, это малоприятно, поэтому уже то, что эти боли потом  прошли,  я  посчитала улучшением.
Перед поездкой больше всего беспокоило и хотелось избавиться от жжения в ногах (от которого и принимала «Лирику» 300-600 мг в день), другие боли (в пояснице и левой ноге ягодице/колене) были  незначительны.
В итоге и  жжение в ногах  осталось и  от  больших доз «Лирики» отказаться не получилось.

2.  Нет общего предварительного плана лечения. Незадолго до Кисловодска  была у К.В. Комиссарова в Барнауле  (некоторые форумчане знают/слышали  про этого врача). Он на первой встрече сказал, что проблему видит в том-то и том-то (вероятность 90%),  что шансы на улучшение высокие, но его система лечения  предполагает обязательные  условия: определенный минимальный срок лечение  с определенной периодичностью занятий, иначе смысла нет и  он не возьмется. Доступным для меня языком объяснил, почему эти условия обязательны, что будем делать, сколько,  зачем и почему.  У Лукьянова я этого не увидела (впрочем, сама виновата, что не спросила). Понятно, что каждый организм  уникален, но какая-то конкретика (+/-) -  обратная связь от врача был должна, ведь есть какой-то опыт, знания и прочее.

3.  Отсутствие системного подхода что ли… Изначально приехала с жалобами на боль в пояснице/крестце,  левом бедре, колене. Первую неделю занимались только ими (иголки по всему телу в расчет не беру). Когда к концу первой недели спросила, а возможно ли раз уж приехала заодно проработать и другие участки, оказалось, что  при наличии у пациента желания и денег, можно. У меня всё это было и поэтому на второй неделе добавили в работу ещё  шею и левую  голень.

Мое мнение,  что это  как-то неверно менять состояние отдельных мышц  (пусть даже в лучшую сторону) и при этом не брать  в расчет то, что они станут работать по-другому, что может послужить, н-р,  причиной перераспределения нагрузки и изменений  в других мышцах, оставшихся нетронутыми. А моем случае, кроме поясницы, левой ноги и шеи остальные части тела остались без внимания (ни обследования, ни лечения).
На мой взгляд, это издержки общей теории д. Лукьянова – уж если сосем коротко и по обывательски (как я поняла) – чтобы избавится от боли(ей), необходимо устранить все  триггерные составляющие мышц, пока они (мышцы) еще не успели  фиброзироваться. Но, на мой взгляд, вылечить таким образом все мышцы в организме  - это утопия, а лечить, как в моем случае,  кусками (и территориально, и элементы воздействия)  -  рискованно ухудшением. Я все-таки  за  то, что организм – это система, где все элементы взаимосвязаны, где  пусть  мышц больше и их состояние играет ведущую роль, но учитывать  наличие  и других элементов в теле человека просто необходимо!
Надо как-то адаптировать способ лечения к жизненным реалиям и хотя бы частично к  возможностям пациентов. Н-р, уже в Новосибирске была ситуация: после выполнения упражнений для спины, скорее всего,  спазмировала(и)сь мышц(ы)а  руки, врач сказал, что своими руками он может  это вылечить (и начал лечить), но тогда  я буду ходить к нему еще долго (а я и так уже почти поселилась в их клинике, восстанвливая спину), поэтому для меня будет  лучше (быстрее и дешевле при том же или близком результате), если лечение будет заключаться в уколах и УВТ, и оказался прав!


4.  При лечении всё-таки хочется лежать  на чистых одноразовых простынях и врача видеть в белом халате, а не как в клинике д. Лукьянова. Конечно, не за простынями и бахилами мы  ходим по врачам, но, на мой взгляд, это элементарное уважение и к себе и  к нам - пациентам.

5.  Упражнения показаны на последнем приеме в незначительном (и, считаю, недостаточном) количестве и довольно общие, т.е. без учета индивидуальных проблем, которые, думаю, есть у каждого.  Хотя, скорее всего (предполагаю), что упражнения не особо вписываются в практику лечения Андрея Петровича.

6.  До сих пор меня не покидает мысль, что в Кисловодске я получила срыв компенсации (или что-то подобное). Даже если всё авторитетные для меня  врачи  скажут, что это физиологически /анатомически невозможно, вряд ли  я смогу полностью отказаться от этой мысли. Фоном она всегда у меня присутствует, так как спустя месяц после Кисловодска появились первые признаки проблем в грудном отделе,  которые потом проявлялись всё чаще и сильнее и к концу второго месяца грудной отдел совсем обвалился и его последующее  лечение затянулось на несколько месяцев.

Я отлично понимаю, что причиной проблем грудного отдела легко могла  быть фиксация поясничного отдела со всеми вытекающими (перераспределение нагрузок и т.д. и т.п.), но(!) два года после фиксации грудной был в идеальном состоянии, а тут почему-то  резко сдал (а я очень береглась и вела себя довольно правильно). Мне сложно поверить в такие совпадения.
Если бы не мои проблемы с грудным отделом, этого отзыва, скорее всего, не было бы вообще и, возможно, этот пункт должен был быть под номером 1.

  Считаю, что способ лечения  д. Лукьянова,в таком объеме и качестве, как был применен ко мне,  уместен всё же  для условно локальных проблем/проблемных мест. Уже сама, занимаясь грудным отделом, продавливала теннисным мячиком и руками болезненные участки на спине. Очень помогало.  Другое дело, что делала я это, как-то не особо понимая, что и как  это потащит (или не потащит) за собой. Плюс делала еще много чего для выздоровления.

  Позже (в июле 2015) Новосибирский врач, к которому я  обратилась с проблемой в грудном отделе, работая со мной от шеи до ног, не делая ничего эксклюзивного,  за два сеанса полностью убрал жжение в ногах (и  с тех пор я без «Лирики» и даже без мурашек, усиливаясь, которые и давали жжение).  Также он  показывал  эффективные упражнения  - разные на разных этапах лечения.  В итоге и грудной мы с ним  реанимировали и успешно решили  часть других проблем, за решением которых я и ездила в Кисловодск.
Еще мне нужно было, просто, чуть увеличить массу тела. Истощение организма  было видно невооруженным глазом многими врачами, не говоря уже о том, что чувствовалось руками, что и сказывалось на состоянии организма.


PS Всё это только  мои  - личные впечатления, именно мне так повезли или не повезло, возможно, у других всё было по-другому.


----------



## fastwolf-1985 (8 Янв 2016)

Спасибо за отзыв


----------



## ~Наталья~ (27 Май 2016)

Андрей Петрович, я снова хочу Вас поблагодарить!
Вы супер-врач! 
После, как я перемерзла в мороз при 36 градусах, у меня в левой паховой части, как перфоратор начинал бурить, во время менструации.
Теперь этот противный "перфоратор"исчез!
Я очень рада, Вы прямо-таки видите мышцы насквозь, идентифицируете их, волокна одно от другого, работает так точечно, уверенно, верно и чётко! Это нечто, обалденное ощущение после каждого сеанса!
Как будто проработано каждое волокно!
Спасибо Вам, доктор Лукьянов!!!


----------



## doc (27 Май 2016)

Спасибо, Наташа!
Мы, врачи, работаем, чтобы наши пациенты были здоровы.
И если вы нам помогаете в этом, то всё получается.
Секрет успеха лечения именно в сотрудничестве врача и пациента.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (27 Май 2016)

doc написал(а):


> Спасибо, Наташа!


Вам, Андрей Петрович, спасибо! Наставляете на нужный путь!


----------



## katerinka15 (31 Май 2016)

Всем привет! Была у Андрей Петровича в марте 2016. Замечательный человек и доктор. Лечение мне не помогло, так как не было точного диагноза. Сейчас причина найдена и даже при всем желании Андрей Петрович не смог бы мне помочь. Но тем не менее...мне понравилось ( хоть и больно очень). Доктор работает с каждым пациентом около часа и выкладывается полностью. Кроме того очень грамотный собеседник, для себя почерпнула много информации о позвоночнике. Конечно у каждого свое мнение, но знаете просто нужно еще найти "своего" врача. Ведь кому то подходят одни таблетки от давления, а кому то другие. Так и с врачами... Андрей Петрович, вам огромный привет и самые лучшие пожелания.


----------



## doc (31 Май 2016)

Спасибо!
Кстати, завтра буду по срочному делу в ваших краях.
Так не хочется ехать, но надо...
Желаю вам крепкого здоровья и долголетия!


----------



## katerinka15 (31 Май 2016)

Спасибо. У нас жуткая жара. Хорошей вам дороги.


----------



## Миша234 (30 Янв 2017)

Не был на приеме у доктора Лукьянова но отзыв напишу! Благодаря такому доктору и его не стандартном представлении проблем и решения этих проблем,  впервые за год получил результат борьбы с болью, доктор всегда отвечает на вопросы по электронной почте и пытается помочь разобраться .Наконец то  начал разбираться со своей проблемой.Если бы не прислушался к тому что пишет доктор,  так и дальше думал бы как и большинство на форуме что xондропротекторы лечат! Конкретно мне помогает массаж теннисным мячом и попрыгунчик по триггерам, плюс еще скачал книгу Джаннет Тревелл. Нам нужны реформаторы такие как доктор Лукьянов!  (За орфографию извините)


----------



## artkopey (7 Окт 2017)

Здравствуйте. Хочу рассказать ,как я пролечился у Лукьянова А.П.(врач у которого Эдуард изначально так же лечился), надеюсь кому то мой опыт будет полезен. Итак, о себе, мне 33 года, живу в Москве, болит поясница ( две грыжи-протрузии (как кому угодно) по 4 мм.), также болят колени при нагрузках на ноги, приседы, подъем по лестнице и т.п., врачи поставили диагноз, артроз коленей начальной стадии. Со всеми этими проблемами я и отправился в славный город Кисловодск на излечение к Лукьянову , предварительно с ним списавшись в соц.сетях. Был я у него примерно месяц (весь сентябрь), на 22 сеансах, 6 сеансов на поясницу, 6 сеансов на правую ногу, 6 сеансов на левую, 2 сеанса на ягодицы и 2 сеанса на живот. Очень бы здесь хотел написать, что мне помогло, но ,к сожалению это не так, напротив, вернулся я домой с жутко воспаленной поясницей, три первых дня просто лежал, приходил в себя от лечения, далее к невропатологу, который прописала мне нпвс и миорелаксант, после недели приема которых я начал оживать. Лукьянов обнаружил у меня триггерные точки, но ничего сделать с ними не смог, мял, разбивал, колол, но ничего не привело к их исчезновению, напротив они все больше воспалялись, поясница деревенела, боли усиливались, все это продолжалось до тех пор пока я не понял, что все эти усилия бесполезны, согласитесь, что 22 процедуры достаточное количество, чтобы сделать такой вывод. Да, кто то скажет, этого мало, нужно 32, а еще лучше 42 и т.д., а дальше, что ? Жить в Кисловодске до нового года или еще дольше? Про стоимость одной процедуры ,я думаю, многие в курсе + еще проживание в чужом городе и питание. Да и изначально ,когда я списывался с Андрей Петровичем, он ориентировал меня на 20 процедур, я сделал 22. Кроме финансовых затрат не забываем про психоэмоциональные затраты, ведь каждая процедура это жуткая боль, даже вспоминать об этом не хочется, кто то скажет, фигня для выздоровления можно и потерпеть, можно, а если выздоровление не происходит, а становится только хуже? до каких пор терпеть? Итак, выводы, все ИМХО, про врача: Андрей Петрович неплохой человек, квалифицированный мануальный терапевт, но друзья, именно сейчас он откровенно хайпит на всей этой теме, насколько мне известно, год назад процедура стоила в 2 раза дешевле, а длилась в два раза дольше, 1 час ,а никак сейчас 30 минут, думаю, сокращение времени процедуры и увеличение числа пациентов ( а у него сейчас поток, один за другим) не могло не сказаться на качестве предоставляемой услуги и понятно , что не в лучшею сторону. Далее про метод: разбивка триггеров руками, к сожалению, я перестал в него верить, возможно небольшие триггеры, молодые и т.п. и возможно так разбить но застарелые и крупные.... как минимум они поддаются разбивке не у всех, мой вам на то пример. Далее буду пробовать разбить свои триггеры методом УВТ. Всем желаю здоровья, написал все как есть, никого не хотев обидеть, надеюсь получилось. P.S. Оставлю этот отзыв в комментариях к нескольким видео и на пару сайтах с отзывами о врачах, чтобы у людей собирающихся, думающих, обратится к Лукьянову А.П. было больше информации для того, чтобы сделать свой выбор. Никого не от чего не отговариваю и ни к чему не призываю. Думайте сами, решайте сами.


----------



## Serg33 (8 Окт 2017)

@artkopey, что говорит что чудес не бывает. Бывают сказки венского леса и бывает то что человек приходит на стадии начала ремиссии к мануалу а он такой раз помял благо без последствий аккуратненько и  оппачки пациент подумал о стало легче и давай по сети писать млин не врач а волшебник спас жизнь, а то что его до этого лечили кучу врачей пил таблетки и так далее ясен красен он не упоминает...
Лавры всегда получает последний врач стоявший у начала ремиссии которая при хондрозе и так начинается при правильном поведении через ннное количество времени


----------



## doc (8 Окт 2017)

Очень точно сказано: чудес не бывает.
В этой связи хотел бы напомнить, что в лечебном процессе участвуют два человека - врач и пациент. И если пациент ехал ко мне с мечтой о волшебной таблетке, то у меня её нет. Да, процедуры болезненные. Через мои руки прошли тысячи пациентов. Я знаю в деталях - где и как больно и где можно потерпеть. Хрупкие девушки, пожилые люди, дети терпят. Артём кричал в голос. Молодой, крепкий мужик. Может быть, у него низкий болевой порог, а может, просто не умеет человек терпеть. Или просто рассчитывал на лёгкую прогулку. Я развлекал его как мог, отвлекал разными байками, делал полегче, там где нужно посильнее, сокращал время процедуры из гуманных соображений. После всего этого как-то странно получать упрёки, что пациент рассчитывал на более долгую процедуру. Зачем? Чтобы подольше поорать?
Далее. Артём в Кисловодске всё время лечения жил в дешёвом хостеле.Понятно, экономия. Но там практически всё время не было горячей воды. А горячая вода - часть лечебного процесса. Те, кто был у меня, знает: я назначаю ежедневные многократные водные процедуры для домашнего прогревания. Каждый день я спрашивал у Артёма - дали воду? И слышал в ответ - еле течёт, ремонтируют или отключили. Естественно, что полноценного восстановления после процедур не получалось. Раны болели, мы топтались на месте. Артём применял подручные средства, какие-то самодельные грелки. Получал от них ожоги, которые тоже болели... Но переехать в другое место не удосужился.
И ещё: пациент должен уже при первом контакте с врачом сообщать все важные симптомы заболевания. С Артёмом было не совсем так. Лечение шло медленно, я его постоянно расспрашивал, уточнял детали, выпытывал, что и как беспокоит, с чего всё начиналось и как было дальше. Пытался понять, в чём загвоздка. И о многолетней слабости в коленях буквально клещами вытащил из пациента после 2 недель лечения. Так нельзя.
Считаю, что в предоставленных мне обстоятельствах, я сделал для Артёма всё возможное и невозможное.
И напоследок: отзыв написан практически сразу после завершения курса, что называется, по горячим следам. Обычно некоторое время идёт процесс восстановления, подживают раны и пациенту становится легче.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Окт 2017)

artkopey написал(а):


> ...Хочу рассказать ,как я пролечился у Лукьянова А.П.


Не собираюсь обсуждать проведённое лечение и его результат. Меня удивило иное.  Спрашивается, а зачем из Москвы нужно было переться за тридевять земель, когда в Москве есть высокопрофессиональные специалисты, прекрасно владеющие мышечными техниками?
И прежде всего консультант Форума доктор Рудковский Андрей Иосифович. Да, у него нет такого самопиара, нет своей клиники. Он просто занимается любимым делом в одном из государственных медицинских учреждений.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (8 Окт 2017)

Я, как пациентка доктора Лукьянова, могу сказать следующее.
Процедуры болезненные, но это нормально и потерпеть можно.
Я подбирала место проживания в Кисловодске, оговаривая по телефону с хозяином квартиры нужное: наличие горячей воды и ровную кровать. 
С собой брала ортопедическую спинку, чтобы вешать на стул. 
После курса должно пройти время, чтобы сделать вывод. 
Все подживает, и наступает улучшение.


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Окт 2017)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Не собираюсь обсуждать проведённое лечение и его результат. Меня удивило иное.  Спрашивается, а зачем из Москвы нужно было переться за тридевять земель, когда в Москве есть высокопрофессиональные специалисты, прекрасно владеющие мышечными техниками?
> И прежде всего консультант Форума доктор Рудковский Андрей Иосифович. Да, у него нет такого самопиара, нет своей клиники. Он просто занимается любимым делом в одном из государственных медицинских учреждений.


Кто-то? Это который "в триггерах не силен"? Не смешите меня.
Может, в Москве и есть специалисты по МФС, но они очень хорошо шифруются. А о тех, то по "мышечным техникам", толку никакого.
Если говорить о докторе Лукьянове, который правильно работает по Тревелл, то таких, как он, пока не объявилось вообще со всей России, вот все к нему и едут.


----------



## artkopey (27 Окт 2017)

Ну что, друзья, вот и прошел месяц после того, как я вернулся из Кисловодска. В этом отзыве напишу, что изменилось в самочувствии за последний месяц, отвечу на претензии ко мне Лукьянова и опишу общение с ним после моего возвращения в Москву.
Итак, в самочувствии не изменилось ничего, поясница, как болела, так и болит, с коленями все то же самое.
По претензиям. Честно говоря, не хотел писать на них ответы, настолько эти претензии нелепы. Их прочитаешь и кажется, что прямо какой-то сумасшедший пациент приезжал к чудо-доктору, поселился в месте без горячей воды, стал обжигать себя самодельными грелками, да еще и орал на процедурах, как резанный, но наш-то доктор - молодец и не таких видел! А теперь по существу:
1. Длительность процедуры. Странно читать, что время процедуры именно для меня было сокращенно "по гуманным соображениям", причем оплата этих процедур «по гуманным соображениям» сокращена не была, что, согласитесь, очень удобно для доктора. Факт только в том, что в период моего пребывания в Кисловодске, 30 минут было стандартным временем для всех пациентов. Знаю об этом из разговоров с такими же пациентами, как и я, да и всегда, приходя на процедуру, я ждал, когда уйдет предыдущий пациент, а когда уходил я, то встречался в дверях или в фойе с тем, кто был на процедуре после меня. Кроме того, время приема ежедневно планировалось с интервалом 30 минут, т.е. я мог выбрать время: в 12-00, 12-30, 13-00... Или доктор всем сократил время приема из "гуманных соображений"?
2. По поводу моего нетерпения. Да, кричал, не отрицаю. Сеансы для меня действительно были очень болезненные. Но я приходил на каждую процедуру, ни одной не прервал, не пропустил, доктора в манипуляциях не ограничивал, ради выздоровления готов был терпеть и терпел.
3. Далее про "дешевый хостел". Жил в хостеле, не в дешевом, а в самом обычном, не вижу в этом ничего плохого. Горячая вода там была все время, кроме одного дня. Да, напор был плохой, но он был достаточный для того, чтобы переключить воду с крана на лейку и спокойно греться, что я и делал постоянно. Зная, что прогревание проработанных мышц - важная часть лечебного процесса Лукьянова, я купил две грелки в аптеке, заворачивал их в теплое влажное полотенце и дополнительно прогревался ими. На самом деле, я не думаю, что кто-то из пациентов Лукьянова уделял столько внимания прогреванию, как я, тем досаднее мне было читать упреки в свой адрес, связанные с этим.
4. А теперь о самом главном для меня. "В прошлом году у нас установили баскетбольные кольца во дворе, я начал выходить по вечерам играть, играл с молодыми пацанами 18-20 лет, старался не отставать и радовался, что получается. После трех месяцев игры начали болеть колени, сначала на йоге заметил, что асаны с трудом даются, а потом и по лестнице больно стало ходить" - эта цитата из моего первого письма Лукьянову, где я описывал свои проблемы и спрашивал, может ли он мне помочь. Похожи эти строчки на те, что мог написать человек "много лет страдающий слабостями в коленях"? Когда я прочитал, что доктор на последних неделях лечения вытащил клещами из меня информацию про «многолетнюю слабость в коленях», я понял, что, во-первых, он невнимательно читал письмо, с которого началось наше общение, а, во-вторых, не обращал внимание или вообще пропускал мимо ушей то, что я ему неоднократно говорил во время сеансов о своих проблемах.
С обвинениями в свой адрес я закончил, замечу, что отвечал на них не для Лукьянова, а для потенциальных его пациентов, чтобы они смогли себе представить, какого рода  претензии могут получить в будущем уже в свой адрес, если лечение окажется безрезультатным. Думаю, многие читатели уже поняли, что вины доктора не будет ни при каком раскладе, он же вылечил тысячи (об этом он будет напоминать вам во время сеансов часто, чтобы вы и сами начали верить, что дело не в нем, а в вас, ведь он, в отличии от вас, «легенда»).
Теперь расскажу, как я пытался общаться с Лукьяновым в Контакте. После того, как я прочитал его ответ на мой отзыв, у меня сложилось стойкое впечатление, что меня надули (мягко сказано), после чего я обратился к доктору в Контакте с просьбой вернуть мне хотя бы половину бесполезно потраченных мной на него денег, на что он мне ответил: «Давай реквизиты, Артём. В отличие от тебя я поступлю порядочно.» О порядочности я с ним не стал рассуждать, судя по всему, понятие о ней у нас с ним разные, я просто выслал реквизиты своей карты и стал ждать, прошла неделя, но баланс на ней так и не изменился, я пишу: "Андрей Петрович, в чем дело?",- в ответ - тишина. И опять у меня то самое чувство: "надули". Далее я написал ему еще одно обращение, после которого он просто удалил свою страницу в Контакте… Может, он это и имел ввиду, когда написал мне, что поступит порядочно?
На этом наше общение с ним закончилось. Было у меня желание искать этого "доктора" с милицией и собаками, но энергетически меня вся эта история истощает, да и ехать далеко нужно, и "доктор", я уверен, об этом знает и понимает.
Здесь тремя постами выше упомянули про самопиар Лукьянова и наличие у него клиники. Так вот, самопиара у Лукьянова хоть отбавляй, а вот клиники нет. Так называемая клиника «Сталкер» занимает ровно одну комнату при зале для занятия йогой, в этой комнате: стол, стул, компьютер, тумбочка с чайником и массажный стол советских времен, вот и вся «клиника Сталкер», существующая только виртуально на просторах интернета в онлайн справочниках и в голове нашего доктора.
Подведу итог всему вышесказанному, считаю, что доктор просто зазвездился, начал отрываться от реальности на фоне неожиданно возникшей востребованности (спасибо Эдуарду Конкину) и шальных денег (напомню, что в сентябре 30 минут его работы стоило 5000 рублей, по факту работает он еще меньше, т.к. в эти 30 минут входит: раздевание-одевание, растяжение, прогревание). Людей было много, шли один за другим, и доктор говорил, что у него все расписано до февраля. Поэтому сейчас он пациентами сильно не дорожит, в подробности их проблем (мои боли в коленях тому пример) не вникает. Доктор либо действительно не понимает, что при таком увеличении числа пациентов качество его работы неуклонно падает, либо все понимает, но делает это умышленно, чтобы просто заработать еще больше денег, оправдывая свое поведение желанием помочь, как можно большему числу пациентов, только на деле получилось, что помог не он мне, а я ему, материально, да еще и потратил на это месяц своей жизни.Но доктор по этому поводу видимо не переживает: лес рубят - щепки летят!
В конце напишу еще одну важную вещь, которая может вам пригодится: мне Лукьянов не помог за 22 процедуры, Эдуарду помог за 34 процедур (когда еще процедура длилась час). Я знаю, что многих пациентов он приглашает и на 5-10 процедур, а потом говорит, что не получилось все вылечить, т.к. время на которое они приехали оказалось недостаточным, что нужно приехать еще раз через полгода, год и т.д. Нехватка времени - это его коронная причина в случае, если лечение не принесло никакого результата, плохой напор воды в месте моего проживания - это все-таки была его импровизация (не самая удачная, на мой взгляд).
P.S. Я понимаю, что судя по всему, Лукьянов будет предъявлять мне свои «претензии» до посинения, ведь от того, насколько еще в более нелицеприятном свете он меня здесь выставит, напрямую зависит, не иссякнет ли к нему поток пациентов. Моего же интереса доказывать, что я не верблюд, нет никакого, поэтому больше ни на какие претензии с его стороны я отвечать не намерен. Для человека же, собирающегося к нему ехать и раздумывающего, стоит ли, по-моему, я дал достаточно пищи для размышлений.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Окт 2017)

Конечно, когда специалист оказался неэффективным трудно что-то возразить, но так как медицина не является 100% эффективной, всегда надо понимать что такое возможно.
В инете достаточно отрицательных отзывов и обо мне и потому разрешите и мне высказаться.
 Тут важнее сделать выводы.
Пациенту, что не стоит ожидать обязательного выздоровления, понимать что чудеса бывают редко, что деньги возвращают только если врач совершил врачебное преступление или врачебную ошибку,
Нам врачам, что для пациента, особенно которому не смогли помочь, все наши промахи и недостатки в мелочах окололечебных становятся важнее и заметнее.
Все описанное скорее не медицинские, а социальные недостатки и все они меркнут, если есть эффект и выходят на первый план, если эффекта от лечения нет.
Причина этого чаще всего в том, что врачам не удаётся донести до пациентов, что мы лишь часть процесса, мы один из методов или одна из методик лечения которые могли бы помочь и пациент Сам должен сделать выбор, с пониманием что неэффективный результат возможен.
Правда за нас все решило государство и обязывает нас заключать договор, в котором все изложено, но бумагу к боли не приложишь и писать плохо о нас будут.
Что помогает врачу справиться с отрицательными эмоциями после плохого отзыва, только понимание что сделал в данном случае все что мог и что все же большинству удаётся помочь.
Мое рабочее место - рядом с администратором именно для этого, чтобы услышать все отрицательное на входе, пациенты входя в центр, как правило, сразу говорят о проблеме, и чтобы приложить все усилия к исправлению, хотя сделать это трудно, когда боль, несмотря на лечение нарастает или переходит в хроническую форму.
Правда и положительное слышишь сразу, и это поддерживает!
Но дольше помнишь не тех кого вылечил, а тех, кого отправил на операцию, несмотря на все старания.


----------



## Миша234 (28 Окт 2017)

@Nik999, не нужно выдавать доктора Лукьянова за  мошенника, он не придумал сам ничего а работает по трудам Тревел и Симонс. То, что не всем помогает не удивительно, много зависит от запущености заболевания и качества диагностики на что требуется много времени,нужно проследить всю цепочку больных мышц. Если бы не видео Эдуарда и самого доктора Лукьянова, Вы бы здесь не расписывали таких отзывов, не помогло, ну и не помогло.Я сомневаюсь что все врачи на форуме имеют 100% эффективность лечения как и любые другие врачи.Я же когда и лечился в поликлиниках и сколько знаю людей которым после операции только хуже и все как болело до операции так и после болит и что теперь всем операции делать?!


----------



## Evenelf (28 Окт 2017)

Изолированное лечение триггерных точек имеет свои показания так же как и операция по удалению грыжы. Если говорить про чудеса анатомии то тут скорее вопросы возникают к традиционному подходы к грыже и боли при "раздражении корешка", у всего есть свои функции и у нерва тоже.
Как бы вы не были злы на Андрея Петровича но замечу он профи в лечении МФС а то что вы пробуете вменять за "непотревелл" вы сначала почитайте её и не по диагонали а потом обвиняйте.
Весь форум кишит неэффективными операциями то почему эти люди не говорят что нейрохирурги это шарлатаны?? Я же не заявляю что неврологи шарлатаны исходя из личного опыта, хотя по вашей логике имею полное право. Меня обманули по этой же логике в Белорусской государставенной академии последипломного образования, там тоже шарлататы??
Если не помогло лечение МФС то тогда не только в нём причина И ПРО ЭТО ЖЕ У ТРЕВЕЛЛ НАПИСАНО. 
И в этом случае нужен толковый терапевт, но с ними как то ещё туже.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (29 Окт 2017)

Nik999 написал(а):


> в каком-то подвале


Не подвал, смею заметить, а Клиника с большой буквы, где помогли очень многим людям.
А в некоторых "клиниках" помощь, действительно, начинается и заканчивается помпезной вывеске на крыльце.


Nik999 написал(а):


> в фарш мышцы


А надо было погладить и отпустить с миром, как обычно и бывает?


----------



## Evenelf (29 Окт 2017)

@Nik999, конечно наводит на мысли человека у которого 4 сообщения на форуме за спиной, который похож на фейка и который говорит, что есть тот самый офигенный доктор, но вместо которого он пошёл к Лукьянову. Простите но тут вы что то несёте.


----------



## Андрей715 (11 Ноя 2017)

Мне, конечно, жаль этого парня. Доктор Лукьянов не бог, если 90% пациентов он вылечивает, например, за месяц, то всегда найдут те, кому нужно три месяца.
Хотелось бы спросить: этот пациент забрал деньги у всех врачей, что его не вылечили, или хочет только у Лукьянова? Я сейчас прикинул, сколько врачей мне денег "должны", дух захватывает.


----------



## MAX Syskov (16 Ноя 2017)

Я собираюсь поехать в Кисловодск, потому что узнал про доктора Лукьянова из интернета и  в данный момент собираю информацию о триггерах. Очень полезен и детален отзыв Артема\artcopey - спасибо ему за это. Но тем не менее хочу лично съездить к доктору Лукьянову А.П. и пролечить у него свои триггеры, а о том как у меня это пройдет напишу отзыв на этом форуме уже от своего лица. Еще раз спасибо всем, кто не ленится и оставляет свои отзывы.
P.S. сразу хочу заметить по своему состоянию, с которым собираюсь ехать, что у меня в данный момент нет обострения моих болей в пояснице и ноге, которые имеются в принципе, но в данный момент не особо мешают мне жить, но все же статичная боль присутствует, благодаря которой я не оставляю упражнения ЛФК в домашних условиях, но просмотрев ролики доктора Лукьянова хочется раздолбать эти триггеры, потому что моя жена не может мне к сожалению в этом помочь, хоть я и просил - нет сил у хрупкой девушки, а под руками Лукьянова все кричат читаю и я считаю что это как раз то, что мне нужно...проверим. Но делать 20 процедур или 34 как Эдуард Конкин я однозначно не буду - у меня не то состояние мне столько и не надо тем более за обозначенную цену на сегодняшний день - и мой будущий отзыв думаю будет полезен для среднестатистического потенциального клиента доктора Лукьянова, который вполне себе здоров, но хотел бы стать еще здоровее и не готов отдавать какие угодно деньги за предлагаемое лечение, лишь бы ему убрали его боли. Я уже если честно за 6лет как они у меня появились научился их контролировать - я их ощущаю, но пока оставляю на этом форуме свой первый отзыв перед поездкой, а не после, как все - ждите отзыва, друзья!


----------



## artkopey (18 Ноя 2017)

Андрею715, "Доктор Лукьянов не бог, если 90% пациентов он вылечивает",- откуда эта информация? Кто-то проводил какие-то исследования? Или Вам так кажется судя по отзывам в интернете? Ключевое слово в этой фразе, к сожалению: "если". Люди начитаются в том числе и про такую замечательную статистику и едут, порой, на последние накопления.


----------



## Андрей715 (23 Ноя 2017)

@artkopey, ключевым словом было не "если", а "например".


----------



## artkopey (11 Янв 2018)

На других ресурсах, где я так же оставил свой отзыв о посещении этого "чудо-доктора", ко мне обратилось уже несколько человек с предложением составить на него коллективный иск за шарлатанство. Еще  неприятно удивило, что оказывается, эти люди, так же оставляли о нем негативные отзывы здесь, но их почему то удаляли. Поэтому, все собирающиеся к нему, имейте ввиду, что информация, которую вы можете о нем собрать в интернете, к сожалению, не полная. Если у кого то есть желание присоединится к иску, пишите.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (11 Янв 2018)

artkopey написал(а):


> На других ресурсах, где я так же оставил свой отзыв о посещении этого "чудо-доктора", ко мне обратилось уже несколько человек с предложением составить на него коллективный иск за шарлатанство.


Артём, у вас все хорошо с головой?
Что вы такое тут сочиняете?
Вы так мстительны, похоже, что просто через край брызжете ядом в сторону врача, который на ноги людей ставит!


artkopey написал(а):


> коллективный иск за шарлатанство


А в чем "шарлатанство " заключается ???
В том, что он работает, как вол, трудяга, руки у него в страшенных мозолях,  и все для того, чтобы какой-то ядовитый выскочка про него тут такое писал?...


artkopey написал(а):


> На других ресурсах, где я так же оставил свой отзыв о посещении этого "чудо-доктора"


Вам надо было попасть к тому, кто кости ломает, тогда вы бы не писали тут такую гадость.


----------



## Андрей715 (16 Янв 2018)

artkopey написал(а):


> На других ресурсах, где я так же оставил свой отзыв о посещении этого "чудо-доктора", ко мне обратилось уже несколько человек с предложением составить на него коллективный иск за шарлатанство. Еще  неприятно удивило, что оказывается, эти люди, так же оставляли о нем негативные отзывы здесь, но их почему то удаляли. Поэтому, все собирающиеся к нему, имейте ввиду, что информация, которую вы можете о нем собрать в интернете, к сожалению, не полная. Если у кого то есть желание присоединится к иску, пишите.


Для начала назови врачей у которых ты лечился. Потом, тех, кто тебя вылечил. Потом тех, с кого ты требовал компенсацию.
Попробуй сунься в крупную контору.тип СМ-Клиника, там тебя так побреют, всю жизнь будешь им адвокатов оплачивать.


----------



## artkopey (22 Янв 2018)

А чего так все разволновались? Мне написали люди у которых впечатление от этого доктора остались не лучше моих, здесь их комментарии удаляют, я об этом написал, в чем проблема? Или здесь о Лукьянове можно писать либо хорошо, либо ничего? По поводу иска и шарлатанства, этот человек работает без лицензии на осуществление мед.деятельности, не оформляет с пациентами никаких бумаг, вообще никаких, ни перед кем не отчитывается и не несет никакой ответственности, в случаи возникновения проблем, удаляет аккуанты и не подходит к телефону, поэтому  засудить его не составит труда. По поводу сравнений его деятельности с деятельностью крупных контор, типа СМ-Клиника, но друзья, это все таки клиники со штатом врачей, обслуживающего персонала, имеющие или арендующие соответствующие помещения, а здесь дядя в спортивных штанах и футболке,работающий в кабинете при студии йоги, по моему мнению такие сравнения не корректны.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (22 Янв 2018)

*artkopey,* у вас явно какой-то личный интерес. 
Вы еще скажите, что в инвалида превратились после лечения.
То, что вы уревелись на кушетке еще не означает, что на врача надо идти подавать в суд.
Лечение не может быть безболезненным. Ибо это настоящее лечение.
А не релакс-массаж в эротсалоне.


----------



## Алексей Мастер (30 Янв 2018)

@Larisa74, @artkopey, почитал тут на досуге вашу переписку, одно могу сказать люди делайте выводы: кому-то помогает, кому-то не помогло, а факт один, лечащий доктор должен приступать к лечению будучи полностью уверенным, что его диагностика и методы лечения помогут. Сам не раз обжигался на чудо-докторах...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (30 Янв 2018)

@Алексей Мастер, а Вы, когда садитесь в маршрутку, уверены что она не попадёт в аварию?!
А самолёт?
А яичница без сальмонеллеза?

Врач, проступая к лечению, должен иметь на это юридическое право и в процессе лечения не делать юридических ошибок.
Но 100 процентов не даёт даже Бог.
Поэтому есть врачебные ошибки, есть врачебные преступления. Поверьте врачебных ошибок не избежал не один врач ( имхо), а вот все преступления чаще от незнания законов.
А тут вообще речь не о медицине. Не смог помочь - это не врачебное определение.
 Тут скорее административные нарушения.


----------



## artkopey (1 Фев 2018)

Дураки учатся на своих ошибках, умные на ошибках других. Мой личный интерес рассказать о своей ошибке, заключается в том, чтобы у остальных людей была возможность не повторять ее, чтобы люди понимали, что не все с этим чудо-доктором так однозначно замечательно, как может показаться на первый взгляд. Каждому свое, кому то, возможно, понадобится личный опыт, чтобы понять, что не стоит ехать за тридевять земель киселя хлебать, а можно, если постараться, найти специалиста не хуже этого, но ближе к себе (пусть и не прямо в своем городе) и что немаловажно - дешевле. Желаю всем быть умными!


----------



## Evenelf (2 Фев 2018)

Алексей Мастер написал(а):


> факт один, лечащий доктор должен приступать к лечению будучи полностью уверенным, что его диагностика и методы лечения помогут. Сам не раз обжигался на чудо-докторах...


Может из личного опыта подскажете к кому обратиться кто полностью уверен в диагностике и методах лечения и соответственно в положительном исходе лечения?? Хоть за тридевять земель, уверен эта информация будет полезной для многих форумчан.
К кому не ходить мы знаем, у нас у подавляющего большинства есть большой опыт от гор поликлиники до крутых центров, только вот далеко не всем они помогают, поэтому многие здесь на форуме и ищут помощи. Простите за долю сарказма но критиковать все мастера а что конструктивно предложить можете?


----------



## Helen22 (18 Фев 2018)

doc написал(а):


> Очень точно сказано: чудес не бывает.
> В этой связи хотел бы напомнить, что в лечебном процессе участвуют два человека - врач и пациент. И если пациент ехал ко мне с мечтой о волшебной таблетке, то у меня её нет...


Всем день добрый. Специально зарегилась на сайт, чтоб поддержать Артема.
Много просмотрела видео с доктором Лукьяновым ( про то, что много вводных слов- молчу)  и положительных отзывов.... но насторожили отрицательные отзывы и как на них "эрогирует" сам доктор. 
Представлюсь- врач высшей категории, 35 лет стажа. Сама имею проблемы со спиной и даже решила поехать в Кисловодск , но что то остановило и... я на форуме.
Всегда отталкивала нечистоплотность врача( только не надо разглагольствовать, что сейчас все берут...) 
Зарабатывать можно( имею ввиду, профессию конкретно врача-мануалиста) но не обдирая пациентов, которые и так тебя Отблагодарят по факту, наш народ всегда благодарен.... хотя, чаще всего, кто меньше имеет, тот больше пытается отблагодарить ... 
так вот , прочитав ,что за 30 мин. Сеанс Вы выкладываете 5000!!!! Рублей, я реально офигела.....
Нет, я живу в России, получаю зарплату врача (и  благодарности от пациентов)) и мне реально не по себе, 
Я лечусь периодически у мануала и прохожу курсы массажа , но за реальные!!!!! Деньги. 
И , поверьте результаты тоже есть..... 
не знаю, наверное происходит подмена понятий ... доктор, вы просто стали комбайнером 
 Я не завидую, я Вас не понимаю.


----------



## La murr (18 Фев 2018)

@Helen22, Елена, здравствуйте!
Тема создана для того, чтобы в ней делились своими отзывами *люди, проходившие лечение* у доктора Лукьянова.
Вы себя к таковым отнести не можете.
И Ваша специальная регистрация для того, "чтоб поддержать Артёма", лично меня больше настораживает, чем располагает к доверию Вам.


----------



## хвораю (27 Фев 2018)

Крайне любопытно....А все предыдущие посты в теме оставили только *люди проходившие лечение *у доктора Лукьянова?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Фев 2018)

Как я понимаю, никто насильно не заставляет пациентов обращаться к любому из докторов, в том числе и к доктору Лукьянову. 
А что касается стоимости сеанса, то сразу на память приходит последняя фраза из известного анекдота о бредущих по пустыне Сахара еврея с мешком золота и хохла с мешком сала: " А ты пиды по базару, поторгуйся, може дишивши знайдэш!"


----------



## Андрей715 (1 Мар 2018)

Helen22 написал(а):


> Всем день добрый. Специально зарегилась на сайт, чтоб поддержать Артема.
> Много просмотрела видео с доктором Лукьяновым ( про то, что много вводных слов- молчу)  и положительных отзывов.... но насторожили отрицательные отзывы и как на них "эрогирует" сам доктор.
> Представлюсь- врач высшей категории, 35 лет стажа. Сама имею проблемы со спиной и даже решила поехать в Кисловодск , но что то остановило и... я на форуме.
> Всегда отталкивала нечистоплотность врача( только не надо разглагольствовать, что сейчас все берут...)
> ...


Все, что вы дали понять - так это свою некомпетентность в лечении, которое проводит доктор  Лукьянов. Работу, что делает он, не делает практически никто, потому что она убивает руки врача.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Мар 2018)

Андрей715 написал(а):


> Все, что вы дали понять - так это свою некомпетентность в лечении, которое проводит доктор  Лукьянов. Работу, что делает он, не делает практически никто, потому что она убивает руки врача.


С чего вы взяли, что работа убивает врача? Иначе все массажисты, мануальные терапевты, врачи хирургического профиля и стоматологи остались бы без рук.


----------



## Андрей715 (2 Мар 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> С чего вы взяли, что работа убивает врача? Иначе все массажисты, мануальные терапевты, врачи хирургического профиля и стоматологи остались бы без рук.


Вот поэтому никто, кроме Лукьянова, правильное лечение МФС и фибромиалгии по Тревелл и не проводит. К нему и едут со всей страны. При всем при этом за месяц лечения он может вылечить хоть и большинство, но все же не всех.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (2 Мар 2018)

Андрей715 написал(а):


> Вот поэтому никто, кроме Лукьянова, правильное лечение МФС и фибромиалгии по Тревелл и не проводит. К нему и едут со всей страны. При всем при этом за месяц лечения он может вылечить хоть и большинство, но все же не всех.


Вы нагло лжете, что характерно для всех воинствующих дилетантов.


----------



## Андрей715 (3 Мар 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы нагло лжете, что характерно для всех воинствующих дилетантов.


----------



## alt-sp (3 Мар 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Вы нагло лжете, что характерно для всех воинствующих дилетантов.


Владимир, он не лжёт! Я как пациент который проходил лечение у докторов с данного форума Доктор Ступин (и его массажисты), доктор Air, и несколько других известных мануальных терапевтов, подтверждаю - никто из них не работает руками так, как работает доктор Лукьянов...
По поводу претензий  к доктору: предлогаю всем кто поддерживает Лукьянова и его подходы к лечению мФС скинуться по 500р и возместить маральные страдания Артему, а когда он увидит что это сотни людей, а может уже и тысячи, думаю его претензии сами отпадут...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (3 Мар 2018)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Владимир, он не лжёт! Я как пациент который проходил лечение у докторов с данного форума Доктор Ступин (и его массажисты), доктор Air, и несколько других известных мануальных терапевтов, подтверждаю - никто из них не работает руками так, как работает доктор Лукьянов...
> По поводу претензий  к доктору: предлогаю всем кто поддерживает Лукьянова и его подходы к лечению мФС скинуться по 500р и возместить маральные страдания Артему, а когда он увидит что это сотни людей, а может уже и тысячи, думаю его претензии сами отпадут...


Не хотел вмешиваться, но раз меня вспоминают..
Про массаж. Так никто и не лечил Вас массажем. У меня Вы были на подготовке к манульной терапии, это 5-7 минут!
А массаж, это 10 минут на 1 сегмент, при стандартной работе одной зоны- шейнрвортниковая зона - это минимум 30 минут. А если с ПИР с ишемией -все 40-50.
Кстали в отделении лфк и массажа, эти цели и ставятся.

Вопрос-то в другом.
Вопрос юридический.
Лицензирование!

А претензии, они всегда будут.
Они по мне есть.
И у меня к самому себе их больше, чем от других.
Врачи не всесильны.
Врачи лишь могут быть эффективными или нет.
Но это эффективность по отношению к отдельным ситуациям.
К массе пациентов врач конечно будет эффективен, и тут разница относительно не большая - и 70-95%.
Причём чем точнее первичный выбор, тем эффективнее врач.
Есть ещё процент ошибок.
Он вообще небольшой 3-10%.
Не делая своим пациентам мрт, рентген, УЗИ, анализы- поцент возрастёт.
Опыт и обследование- уменьшает процент ошибок, уточняет первичный выбор и повышает процент эффективности.
Наличие процента ошибок и заставляет медицинскую общественность стремиться к лицензированию, поскольку это позволяет определить соответствие определённым требованиям, которые этот процент уменьшают.

Это как прививки.
Если не сделает 1, то он и пострадает.
Если без прививок все- пандемия и миллионы смертей.
При этом процент осложнений от прививок есть.
Это сотни.
Вот и ставьте на весы сотни и миллионы людей.


----------



## РоманРоман (4 Мар 2018)

alt-sp написал(а):


> Владимир, он не лжёт! Я как пациент который проходил лечение у докторов с данного форума Доктор Ступин (и его массажисты), доктор Air, и несколько других известных мануальных терапевтов, подтверждаю - никто из них не работает руками так, как работает доктор Лукьянов...
> По поводу претензий  к доктору: предлогаю всем кто поддерживает Лукьянова и его подходы к лечению мФС скинуться по 500р и возместить маральные страдания Артему, а когда он увидит что это сотни людей, а может уже и тысячи, думаю его претензии сами отпадут...


Может надо посмотреть на данную проблему поглубже? Что поможет тем, кто не получил должного результата от того или иного доктора, правильно принять полученный, негативный результат, и не  предъявлять необоснованных претензий докторам. Во всех правилах есть исключения, доктора тоже к этому правилу имеют прямое отношение. Еще доктора объясняют, что они не лечат, они помогают организму запустить процесс самовосстановления. А это не возможно без правильного настроя пациента к иэлечению. Тут большую роль играет психолгическая состовляющая, как человек настроил себя на встречу с доктором. Подавляющая часть больных настраивает себя на минимум - избавиться от боли, все остальные пожелания у них находятся где то далеко в глубине души, что не сказывается на результате лечения. У Артура это пожелание оказалось завышенным, как только он принял решение посетить доктора Лукъянова. Уже перед входом в кабинет это пожелание достигло заоблачных высот: после сеансов иметь здоровье космонавта и лучше. В этот момент тело оказалось перевозбужденным и вошло в состояние не восприимчевости к манипуляциям доктора.


----------



## хвораю (7 Мар 2018)

Читая эту тему как будто попадаешь в параллельную реальность...
Несомненно доктор Лукьянов помогает многим людям. Честь и хвала ему за это. Стоимость сеансов-очень жаль, что позволить себе попробовать пролечиться у него могут только обеспеченные люди. Но это так сказать дело личных убеждений доктора. Если он считает что малообеспеченному человеку не место в его клинике-это полностью его право. Если доктор считает, что его труд должен оцениваться выше чем стоимость работы шахтера в забое, или женщины в оранжевом жилете, бросающей асфальт в ямы на дороге-тоже полностью его право. То что после видео Конкина у доктора начала появляться некоторая звездность тоже полностью его право. По поводу неэффективности лечения и возврата денег:
По человечески я бы делал так: предполагая диагноз и вероятность положительного исхода сообщил бы пациенту что в случае положительного исхода он платит полную стоимость лечения (услуга оказана в полном объеме и так же оплачена) Если не помогло-вполне можно было бы взять не все деньги за лечение а только часть (услуга оказана не в полном объеме и оплачена не в полном объеме).

О некоторых высказываниях:


Андрей715 написал(а):


> Я сейчас прикинул, сколько врачей мне денег "должны", дух захватывает.


 Пока Вы будете покорно подставлять шею и терпеть, до тех пор Вас и будут стричь. Вам не кажеться, что оплачивая деньги доктору Вы имеете право стать немного здоровее или вернуть часть денег?



Larisa74 написал(а):


> А в чем "шарлатанство " заключается ???
> В том, что он работает, как вол, трудяга, руки у него в страшенных мозолях, и все для того, чтобы какой-то ядовитый выскочка про него тут такое писал?...


 Очень некорректно написано.



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> а Вы, когда садитесь в маршрутку, уверены что она не попадёт в аварию?!
> А самолёт?
> А яичница без сальмонеллеза?


 Я очень Вас уважаю и как человека и как специалиста и всерьез считаю Вас классным доктором,но это крайне спорные утверждения... Если Вы проводите параллели между работой врача и водителя маршрутного такси, то хотелось бы на уровне этих примеров уточнить следующее:
1. Я когда сажусь в маршрутку не уверен,что она не попадет в аварию, но все пассажиры маршрутных такси застрахованы и в случае аварии им будет выплачена страховка. Более того если маршрутное такси сломается в пути, то водитель раздаст деньги пассажирам на выходе поскольку не смог оказать им услугу и это будет абсолютно нормально и по-человечески. Почему-то доктор делать этого не обязан...
2. Самолет (см. п.1 про аварию и страховку). Более того даже при задержке рейса более чем на определенное время пассажиру полагаются компенсации....
3. Яичница без сальмонелеза. Да сальмонелез может случиться, но ответсвенность понесет, или предприятие общепита, или торговая точка нарушившая сан.гиг. нормы. Посадить конечно не посадят, но нервы потрепают здорово, возможно и штрафы будут... Ключевое слово -ответсвенность. Доктор же почему-то ответсвенность нести не обязан... От слова совсем... Всё можно объяснить отсутствием необходимого настроя на излечение у пациента....



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Сахара еврея с мешком золота и хохла с мешком сала: "


 Извините, позвольте Вам напомнить что жителей Украины называют Украинцами...



alt-sp написал(а):


> предлогаю всем кто поддерживает Лукьянова и его подходы к лечению мФС скинуться по 500р и возместить маральные страдания Артему, а когда он увидит что это сотни людей, а может уже и тысячи, думаю его претензии сами отпадут...


 Это хит!!! Итак: у доктора тысячи успешно исцеленных людей и один недовольный Артур. Следуя этой логике доктору не должно буть финансово обременительно пожертвовать одной тысячной своего дохода вернув деньги пациенту которому он не смог помочь (не оказал оплаченную услугу)... Но нет это почему-то предлагается сделать вместо доктора его благодарным пациентам...



РоманРоман написал(а):


> У Артура это пожелание оказалось завышенным, как только он принял решение посетить доктора Лукъянова. Уже перед входом в кабинет это пожелание достигло заоблачных высот: после сеансов иметь здоровье космонавта и лучше. В этот момент тело оказалось перевозбужденным и вошло в состояние не восприимчевости к манипуляциям доктора.


 Извините а Вы можете теми же словами оправдать смерть пациента от неудачной операции по удалению аппендицита? Например так : в ходе операции по удалению аппендицита пациент скончался потому что его тело оказалось оказалось перевозбужденным и вошло в состояние не восприимчевости к манипуляциям доктора" Вам не кажется что тут отчасти есть некоторая недоработка доктора?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

> 1. Я когда сажусь в маршрутку не уверен,что она не попадет в аварию, но все пассажиры маршрутных такси застрахованы и в случае аварии им будет выплачена страховка. Более того если маршрутное такси сломается в пути, то водитель раздаст деньги пассажирам на выходе поскольку не смог оказать им услугу и это будет абсолютно нормально и по-человечески. Почему-то доктор делать этого не обязан...
> 2. Самолет (см. п.1 про аварию и страховку). Более того даже при задержке рейса более чем на определенное время пассажиру полагаются компенсации....
> 3. Яичница без сальмонелеза. Да сальмонелез может случиться, но ответсвенность понесет, или предприятие общепита, или торговая точка нарушившая сан.гиг. нормы. Посадить конечно не посадят, но нервы потрепают здорово, возможно и штрафы будут... Ключевое слово -ответсвенность. Доктор же почему-то ответсвенность нести не обязан... От слова совсем... Всё можно объяснить отсутствием необходимого настроя на излечение у пациента....


Совершенно верно.
Поэтому так важно юридической оформление работы врача и отношений врача и пациента.
Тогда как раз и можно разобраться как и в чем ошибся врач или это действительно не лечебный случай для этого человека. или для этой методике.


----------



## хвораю (7 Мар 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Совершенно верно.
> Поэтому так важно юридической оформление работы врача и отношений врача и пациента.
> Тогда как раз и можно разобраться как и в чем ошибся врач или это действительно не лечебный случай для этого человека. или для этой методике.


 Да это конечно очень важно и доктор и пациент будут чувствовать себя более защищенными... Но самое важное, на мой взгляд, не терять человечность с обоих сторон... Ведь не опишешь каждый шаг юридически... Медицина это не только бизнес и пациенты это не просто кошельки на ножках... Также как и доктора не роботы и не Боги...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Мар 2018)

хвораю написал(а):


> Да это конечно очень важно и доктор и пациент будут чувствовать себя более защищенными... Но самое важное, на мой взгляд, не терять человечность с обоих сторон... Ведь не опишешь каждый шаг юридически... Медицина это не только бизнес и пациенты это не просто кошельки на ножках... Также как и доктора не роботы и не Боги...


Оочень правильно.
Только как это заложить в головы.


----------



## ВАК (8 Мар 2018)

Всё давно изобретено и работает, не нужно изобретать велосипед. У ВСЕХ врачей в любой развитой стране есть страхование профессиональной ответственности, на номер полиса есть ссылка в договоре на оказание услуг пациенту. Просто страховые платежи и налоги удорожают услуги, поражают документооборот, но предоставляют поциенту ГАРАНТИИ. Всё просто, либо дёшево и без гарантий, либо дорого, но с гарантиями. Врач работающий за наличные очень уязвим для налоговой, Минздрава и иногда милиции.


----------



## ВАК (8 Мар 2018)

[/QUOTE="хвораю, post: 348898, member: 58587"]Да это конечно очень важно и доктор и пациент будут чувствовать себя более защищенными... Но самое важное, на мой взгляд, не терять человечность с обоих сторон... Ведь не опишешь каждый шаг юридически... Медицина это не только бизнес и пациенты это не просто кошельки на ножках... Также как и доктора не роботы и не Боги...[/QUOTE]

Вы правы, всё упирается в порядочность и компетентность, хотя юридически уже всё регламентировано.

Просто если сеанс сокращается, возникает детский вопрос КАК вообще можно качественно сделать тот же объём работы над пациентом, неговоря о качестве?


----------



## ВАК (9 Мар 2018)

Сори за офтоп, но...
Сам думаю о поездке к Лукьянову, да дороговато выходит для иногородних, но как правильно было сказано, если пощитать сколько уже было потрачено времени и денег на некомпетентность, выходит уже приемлемо!
Лукьянов заслуживает уважение ибо БЕСПЛАТНО и компетентно разъясняет суть вопроса, а не заворачивает эти знания в дорогую псевдонаучную фундаментальную обёртку.
А почему врач, который годами работал на имя, добился результата, честно говорит за что берёт деньги не вправе диктовать цену?


----------



## хвораю (9 Мар 2018)

ВАК написал(а):


> честно говорит за что берёт деньги не вправе диктовать цену?


 Разве кто-то говорит что не в праве? Поясните пожалуйста: врач берет деньги за процесс или за результат?


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Мар 2018)

@ВАК, сейчас Конкин в Москве сошелся с каким-то массажистом, который проводит массаж по Тревелл, включая ПИРы.


хвораю написал(а):


> Разве кто-то говорит что не в праве? Поясните пожалуйста: врач берет деньги за процесс или за результат?


Обычно деньги берет не врач, а мед. учреждение. И раздает их в виде зарплаты медсестрам, администрации и всему остальному персоналу. Прибавьте к этому закупку медикаментов.
Теперь вы можете ответить на свой вопрос сами.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (9 Мар 2018)

хвораю написал(а):


> Читая эту тему как будто попадаешь в параллельную реальность...
> Несомненно доктор Лукьянов помогает многим людям. Честь и хвала ему за это. Стоимость сеансов-очень жаль, что позволить себе попробовать пролечиться у него могут только обеспеченные люди. Но это так сказать дело личных убеждений доктора.


Я вот тоже не понимаю, откуда такие ценники за сеанс? Простому человеку нереально просто попасть. Уверен, что через какое-то время будет ещё большая цена за сеанс Про Конкина тоже верно подмечено. Для меня такие деньги - чистое обдиралово.

Еще больше поразился, когда узнал, что кому-то надо пройти 10, кому-то 20, кому-то 30 сеансов. Это что же получается, лечение равняется покупке машины, на которой можно ездить и которая будет тебя спасать в сложных ситуациях)) Не дороговато ли?


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Мар 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Я вот тоже не понимаю, откуда такие ценники за сеанс? Простому человеку нереально просто попасть. Уверен, что через какое-то время будет ещё большая цена за сеанс Про Конкина тоже верно подмечено. Для меня такие деньги - чистое обдиралово.
> 
> Еще больше поразился, когда узнал, что кому-то надо пройти 10, кому-то 20, кому-то 30 сеансов. Это что же получается, лечение равняется покупке машины, на которой можно ездить и которая будет тебя спасать в сложных ситуациях)) Не дороговато ли?


Цена зависит от спроса. Не хотите ехать - желающих вместо вас найдется много. А задешево - в районную поликлинику.
Что касается сеансов, то у кого-то проходит само без всякого лечения, а кому-то и 50 сеансов будет мало.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (9 Мар 2018)

Андрей715 написал(а):


> Цена зависит от спроса. Не хотите ехать - желающих вместо вас найдется много. А задешево - в районную поликлинику.
> Что касается сеансов, то у кого-то проходит само без всякого лечения, а кому-то и 50 сеансов будет мало.


А что не 100 сеансов? Может 200 сразу? 
Вы не поняли, "что кому-то надо пройти 10, кому-то 20, кому-то 30 сеансов" - слова данного врача. Хотя у всех остальных врачей почему-то всё решается за 10 сеансов максимум.

Слова человека, который разговаривал с этим врачом о процедурах:
"Он говорит, что никогда не знаешь точно сколько понадобится сеансов. Кому-то 10, кому-то 20, 30 и тд. Я дней на 10-12 нацелился. Дорого, не скрою, к тому же надо еще проживание организовывать."
Вот слова уважаемого на этом форуме врача, мануального терапевта:
"Заранее невозможно точно указать количество необходимых сеансов. Кому-то достаточно 3-х, а кому-то 10 и даже больше. .
Если вам сразу заявляют, что необходимо пройти 10, 20, ,30 сеансов на курс и тут же говорят, что таких сеансов нужно несколько, то стоит задуматься целесообразности иметь делом таким врачом."
Спрашивается, почему отсчет у данного врача именно с 10 начинается?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (9 Мар 2018)

Количество сеансов зависит от проблемы, и от того, как долго она уже существует.

Скажу про себя.
В конце 2012 в Перми мануальный терапевт Нечаев Илья Валерьевич в клинике "Телемед" за шесть часовых меня просто убил. Я стала каким-то недочеловеком, который не может ни наклониться, ни сесть. кроме того, та самая мануальная терапия мне была назначена ошибочно. Не было никаких снимков и жалоб на спину или шею. Была совсем иная проблема.

В середине 2014 года я попала к доктору Лукьянову. 
За 25 не часовых сеансов он сделал из меня человека.
Вернул мне мою былую гибкость, появилось ощущение, что мышцы задышали, я снова смогла бегать и прыгать. Чего еще надо человеку? А была похожа на жука с хитиновым покрытием на всех частях тела.

Так что решение проблемы зависит от длительности её существования и от её сложности.


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Мар 2018)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> А что не 100 сеансов? Может 200 сразу?
> Вы не поняли, "что кому-то надо пройти 10, кому-то 20, кому-то 30 сеансов" - слова данного врача. Хотя у всех остальных врачей почему-то всё решается за 10 сеансов максимум.


Я был у таких врачей. Все обманули.


Larisa74 написал(а):


> Количество сеансов зависит от проблемы, и от того, как долго она уже существует.
> 
> Так что решение проблемы зависит от длительности её существования и от её сложности.


Есть еще отягощающие факторы, такие, как генетика, вирусы и т.п., которые могут сильно затормозить лечение.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (9 Мар 2018)

Андрей715 написал(а):


> Есть еще отягощающие факторы, такие, как генетика, вирусы и т.п., которые могут сильно затормозить лечение.


Конечно, это обязательные факторы.
Лично  я сдавала общие анализы и кровь на ферритин, он был итак не плох, не смотря на жен пол и проживание на Урале, но попила Сорбифер, довела его до уровня что-то там около 200, и поехала к Андрею Петровичу.


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Мар 2018)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Конечно, это обязательные факторы.
> Лично  я сдавала общие анализы и кровь на ферритин, он был итак не плох, не смотря на жен пол и проживание на Урале, но попила Сорбифер, довела его до уровня что-то там около 200, и поехала к Андрею Петровичу.


Здесь все гораздо сложнее. По-хорошему, нужно идти к иммунологу, который сдерет кучу денег, поэтому никто этим не заморачивается. В некоторых клиниках делают МДМ терапию против вирусов перед лечением МФС.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (9 Мар 2018)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Количество сеансов зависит от проблемы, и от того, как долго она уже существует.
> 
> Скажу про себя.
> В конце 2012 в Перми мануальный терапевт Нечаев Илья Валерьевич в клинике "Телемед" за шесть часовых меня просто убил. Я стала каким-то недочеловеком, который не может ни наклониться, ни сесть. кроме того, та самая мануальная терапия мне была назначена ошибочно. Не было никаких снимков и жалоб на спину или шею. Была совсем иная проблема.
> ...


Можно было бы с тем же успехом посетить доктора Рудковского Андрея Иосифовича, которому требуется меньше сеансов для достижения результатов. И за меньшие деньги. + Работает в гос.учреждении. Это я про степень ответственности


----------



## ~Наталья~ (9 Мар 2018)

Андрей715 написал(а):


> В некоторых клиниках делают МДМ терапию против вирусов перед лечением МФС.


У нас ни в одной клинике про МФС вообще ничего не понимают, увы...
Крутят пальцем у виска, предлагают носить корсет постоянно и сидеть в ванной, в которую налиты три пузырька валерьянки. Это мне предлагали неврологи.
В поисках правды пока ходила, начались экстрасистолы и тахикардия с повышенным давлением.
Так кардиолог Григориади Наталья Евгеньевна в областной клинической больнице Перми мне вообще выдала хит: принимайте Конкор и всё пройдёт.
А его вообще назначают при стационарном ведении пациента!
Григориади меня бы просто добила!
Так что про исследование перед лечением МФС в Перми вообще надо молчать.

Андрей Петрович Лукьянов - первый врач, который мне открыл правду, остальные только цепляются к несчастным хрящам и дискам. Ужасный тупизм царит в медицине, когда это закончится, вообще хрен поймёт.


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2018)

Обсуждение свелось к сравнению цен и методик в общем, хотя тема создана для размещения реальных отзывов людей, прошедших лечение у доктора Лукьянова.
Давайте воздержимся от общих фраз. 
По факту - проходил лечение, делюсь впечатлениями и оценкой состояния.


44Евгений44 написал(а):


> Можно было бы с тем же успехом посетить доктора Рудковского Андрея Иосифовича, которому требуется меньше сеансов для достижения результатов


Как видите, тут никто никого не уговаривает обращаться к Андрею Петровичу.
Выбор - личное дело каждого.


----------



## 44Евгений44 (9 Мар 2018)

@La murr, безусловно, согласен с Вами. Просто немного не понятно, откуда такие цифры, и думаю, что не только мне...


----------



## La murr (9 Мар 2018)

@44Евгений44, а вот и я думаю, откуда такие цифры.
И пока это только слова, согласитесь со мной.
Тут же не обсуждается ценник на услуги наших уважаемых врачей, почему тогда какие-то сравнения и осуждение конкретного доктора?


----------



## РоманРоман (9 Мар 2018)

@хвораю, извините а Вы можете теми же словами оправдать смерть пациента от неудачной операции по удалению аппендицита? Например так : в ходе операции по удалению аппендицита пациент скончался потому что его тело оказалось оказалось перевозбужденным и вошло в состояние не восприимчевости к манипуляциям доктора" Вам не кажется что тут отчасти есть некоторая недоработка доктора?
Нет, не могу! Потому что здесь полностью все зависит от знаний и умения обращаться со скальпелем хирурга. Ну, может быть, каких нибудь ноль целых и еще чут, чуть тысячных процента, от других причин. Аппендицит мне делали. Да не просто делали, а еще давали тренироваться студентам. Прежде чем положить больного на операционный стол, его сначала подготовят и меня подготовили. Подготовили так, что я мог наблюдать за операцией и слышать разговоры хирурга со студентами. Операция оказалась не совсем простая. Хирург сам вскрыл брюшину, а вот оторвать аппендикс доверил студентам, с чем они не справились, а было их человек 5. Да и самого хирурга с первого раза не получилось. В итоге ему пришлось несколько раз увеличивать разрез, чтобы оторвать злосчастный аппендикс. Но реагировать я на это никак не мог, ибо все, что мне оставили при подготовке к операции:я мог только моргать, видеть, дышать и слышать, и больше никаких движений, и никаких эмоций, так что от меня здесь ничего не зависело.
С высоты ваших познаний, вы конечно правы по своему. Но меня они привели сразу, почему то на железную дорогу, где всегда и во всем виноват стрелочник.


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Мар 2018)

@РоманРоман, если у вас есть уверенность в нарушениях при проведении операции, нужно решать вопрос в суде.
Причем здесь топик А.П. Лукьянова?


----------



## РоманРоман (9 Мар 2018)

Андрей715 написал(а):


> @РоманРоман, если у вас есть уверенность в нарушениях при проведении операции, нужно решать вопрос в суде.
> Причем здесь топик А.П. Лукьянова?


Где вы увидели нарушения? Я всего лишь рассказал процедуру операции по удалению аппендикса, что при данной операции от больного ничего не зависит, ибо он находится в полной, почти, отключке.


----------



## Андрей715 (9 Мар 2018)

@РоманРоман, еще раз. К чему это здесь?


----------



## РоманРоман (9 Мар 2018)

Это ответ на поставленный мне вопрос по поводу того, что Лукьянов не всегда может быть виноват в безрезультатном лечении, бывает и пациент виноватым.


----------



## sacura66 (20 Май 2018)

@artkopey, Aртем,очень нужно с вами пообщаться.У меня похожие симптомы,помогло ли вам хоть-что то(УВТ или другие методы).


----------



## Apis (1 Июн 2018)

Как один из пациентов доктора Лукьянова могу сказать о нем только самые хорошие слова. Да было  больно, но к боли привыкаешь и переносишь ее с каждой процедурой легче. Количество необходимых процедур прямо пропорционально степени запущенности. А это именной мой случай, поэтому выполняю "домашние задания" и записался  осенью на следующий курс.Безусловно не дешево, но каждый выбирает по своему карману, но если боль уже действительно достала то будешь хоть г...но ложками хлебать.
    Посчитав сколько было зря потрачено времени и средств, вспоминая мучавшихся в свое время близких людей становится обидно за отсутствие в отечественной медицине достаточного количества подобных Доктору Лукьянову специалистов. 
   Не скрою, своеобразность общения доктора, но все мы со своими характерами и привычками. Нам с супругой получилось наладить диалог. Она также собирается пройти лечение. Как говорит доктор Легкость состояния не всегда соответствует легкости лечения.
   Говоря о себе могу сказать, что кажущееся удовлетворительное состояние (пришел на своих ногах, не скрючен и тп) абсолютно не соответствовало тяжести лечения. Любое касание проблемных точек и мышц вызывало сильную до потемнения в глазах боль. Лечение продвигалось  " в час по чайной ложке". Таким образом тяжесть состояния и тяжесть  лечения две разные вещи и сколько потребуется процедур никто гарантированно вам не скажет. При мне еле передвигающиеся пациенты, боявшиеся кашлянуть, повернуться лишний раз,   через несколько процедур ходили с улыбками на глазах, резво выскакивали из автомобилей.
    А то что кому то не помогло, значит не ваш доктор, не ваш метод лечения, не в этом причина.
А может вы просто жалеете себя, больно же. Нужно тянуться, растягивать мышцы, а это больно.

В поисках книги по триггерным точкам наткнулся на этот медицинский справочник. 

 

Но  у кого бы из врачей не спросил, смотрят удивленными глазами. Рекомендован ведущими специалистами.
До посещения Доктора Лукьянова очень рекомендовал бы поработать самостоятельно над своими проблемными точками.


----------



## Yury007 (21 Июл 2018)

Всем привет! Если кратко, то я КРАЙНЕ НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЮ обращаться к этому человеку.

Узнал я о нем из видоса Конкина, ну и естественно уверовав в Чудо-доктора, написал письмо. Он сразу же на него ответил, но сказал, что очередь уже до зимы, так, что никак. Однако через 30 мин. я получил от него новое письмо, в котором мне выпал УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ шанс! Через три дня я был уже у него.

Принимает этот человек не в клинике, а в арендованном помещении на первом этаже. Никакой отчетности он не ведет: ни кассового аппарата, ни регистрационной карты ничего! Так, что если вдруг вы решите подать на него в суд, то для начала вам придется доказать, что вы вообще у него были. Ну это так, к слову.

Посмотрел мой снимок на солнечный свет, описание читать не стал! Сказал, что ситуация СТАНДАРТНАЯ (это важно) И мы начали "лечение". 5000 р. за процедуру. На второй день мне стало хуже. Я ему об этом сказал и получил ответ, что скоро все будет Ок. Ну думаю ладно. 

ИТОГ. Отходил к нему почти МЕСЯЦ!!! Бабок отдал - сами можете посчитать сколько! Добросовестно выполнял все его рекомендации. Мое состояние УХУДШИЛОСЬ и я поехал от него почти инвалидом. Еле домой добрался! При чем я каждый день ему об этом говорил, но ему походу было виднее. В последний день, когда закончились деньги и я собирался домой, он развел руками и сказал, что он ХЗ что делать!

Кстати узнал, что мой случай далеко не единичный в практике этого человека (естественно не от него). Сейчас лечусь у настоящего невролога (спросил диплом). И мне действительно становиться легче. 

Так что не ведитесь на эту лапшу. Я не отрицаю, что возможно (ВОЗМОЖНО) кому-то помогло, но профессионалом этого человека назвать точно нельзя. Всех ПЫТАЕТСЯ лечить одинаково и не понимает, что каждый случай индивидуальный. В результате имеем результат 50%-50% (если не меньше).

Всем удачи с поиском НОРМАЛЬНЫХ, НАСТОЯЩИХ ВРАЧЕЙ.


----------



## РоманРоман (21 Июл 2018)

@Yury007, могли бы вы уточнить, что именно лечили и с какими мыщцами работал доктор Лукъянов?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (21 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> Посмотрел мой снимок на солнечный свет, описание читать не стал!


Описание и не обязательно читать. Вернее, его можно прочитать, но лишь для того, чтобы в очередной  раз убедиться в том, что написано, как по шаблону.  
А обычно пишут: остеохондроз такой-то, протрузия, грыжа на столько-то мм, спондиллоартроз, что-то там с фасеточными суставами, желтой связкой и прочее.
Доктор Лукьянов лечит руками, он находит проблему там, где она есть. И про эту проблему в описании ничего не бывает. Чаще всего проблема в мышцах, а в описании про них ничего нет, как обычно. Как будто мышц нет у нас вообще. 
Мне сказал главный врач мед.центра, где проводят МРТ, что грамотный мануальный терапевт-массажист находит руками проблему в мышцах, и это не видно на обследовании МРТ или КТ. 



РоманРоман написал(а):


> Могли бы вы уточнить, что именно лечили и с какими мыщцами работал доктор Лукъянов?


Вот,  я тоже хотела бы знать, что вы лечили.


----------



## Миша234 (21 Июл 2018)

@Yury007, вообще как Вы можете доказать что были у доктора Лукьянова? Как-то очень кратко описали свою ситуацию и только вчера зарегистрировались! Очень подозрительно!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (21 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> Посмотрел мой снимок на солнечный свет, описание читать не стал! Сказал, что ситуация СТАНДАРТНАЯ (это важно)


Не могли бы выложить сюда описание вашего снимка.


----------



## Миша234 (21 Июл 2018)

@Игорь_ЕД, по ходу дело он сделал, написал отзыв, обосрал и пропал!


----------



## Андрей715 (21 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> Всем привет! Если кратко, то я КРАЙНЕ НЕ РЕКОМЕНДУЮ обращаться к этому человеку.
> 
> Узнал я о нем из видоса Конкина, ну и естественно уверовав в Чудо-доктора, написал письмо. Он сразу же на него ответил, но сказал, что очередь уже до зимы, так, что никак. Однако через 30 мин. я получил от него новое письмо, в котором мне выпал УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ шанс! Через три дня я был уже у него.
> 
> ...


Для начала скажите, у скольких неврологов вы лечились до Лукьянова? Или он первый, и вы сорвались к нему в Кисловодск?
Опишите то "индивидуальное" лечение, которое вы получили у "невролога с дипломом". Если не стыдно, конечно.
А по факту - процесс ангиогенеза, то есть формирования новых микрососудов, который запустил Лукьянов, продолжается еще 2 месяца после окончания сеансов. Вы его и словили. А "невролог с дипломом" записал вас к себе в положительный актив.


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

РоманРоман написал(а):


> @Yury007, могли бы вы уточнить, что именно лечили и с какими мыщцами работал доктор Лукъянов?


Обратился с грыжей поясничного отдела позвоночника. Работал он со спиной, ягодицами и ногами.
P.S.
Какая чудная публика собралась  на стороне Лукьянова!))) Сразу видно интеллигенцию не в первом поколении.))


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Июл 2018)

Миша234 написал(а):


> обосрал





Yury007 написал(а):


> Сразу видно интеллигенцию не в первом поколении


Он не только Дока )) Но и нам досталось, похоже ))
Юрий, вы сейчас так себя ведете. Немного погодя в себя придете после лечения и поймете, что есть результаты и в нужную сторону. И тут никто не собрался с вами спорить и что-то доказывать. Просто публика была у врача и знает отлично, о чем говорит.


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Он не только Дока )) Но и нам досталось, похоже ))
> Юрий, вы сейчас так себя ведете. Немного погодя в себя придете после лечения и поймете, что есть результаты и в нужную сторону. И тут никто не собрался с вами спорить и что-то доказывать. Просто публика была у врача и знает отлично, о чем говорит.


Но ведь и я был у этого "врача". Может пройти мышечная боль, но он мне повредил нерв. И это пришлось лечить у врача, а не у Лукьянова.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> , но он мне повредил нерв. И это пришлось лечить у врача, а не у Лукьянова.


Жесть! Повреждение нерва как-то доказано (ЭНМГ)? И любопытно, как вообще лечатся повреждения нервов?


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

Я уже говорил, что ДАЖЕ факт того, что вы были у этого человека доказать не получиться. Только если с камерой к нему ходить или потребовать расписку. Что я к сожалению опрометчиво не сделал. О чем тут вообще можно говорить? Предположим, я заливаю на форум свои снимки. И орда местных интеллектуалов в один голос начнет блеять, что это снимки не мои, а если и мои, то где доказательства того, что все это плоды Лукьянова. 
А если вы интересуетесь тем, как лечатся повреждения нервов, то этот вопрос не ко мне. Проконсультируйтесь с врачом. Настоящим.


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Июл 2018)

@Yury007. Дело не в том, лучше вам стало после Лукьянова или стало хуже. Дело в том, что ваши посты вообще сильно не похожи на посты больного человека. Чисто внешне. И уже это вызывает подозрения. Лично я вас ни в чём не подозреваю, сам у Лукьянова не лечился и не собираюсь, поскольку сил нет туда добраться. Хотя использую его методику дома самостоятельно. И если вы действительно заинтересованы, чтобы вам поверили, хотя бы в том, что вы реальный больной, и реально лечились у Лукьянова, советую отвечать на вопросы, которые вам задают и предоставлять хоть какую-то дополнительную информацию. Но можете и не отвечать и ничего не предоставлять. Никто не настаивает.


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> @Yury007. Дело не в том, лучше вам стало после Лукьянова или стало хуже. Дело в том, что ваши посты вообще сильно не похожи на посты больного человека. Чисто внешне. И уже это вызывает подозрения. Лично я вас ни в чём не подозреваю, сам у Лукьянова не лечился и не собираюсь, поскольку сил нет туда добраться. Хотя использую его методику дома самостоятельно. И если вы действительно заинтересованы, чтобы вам поверили, хотя бы в том, что вы реальный больной, и реально лечились у Лукьянова, советую отвечать на вопросы, которые вам задают и предоставлять хоть какую-то дополнительную информацию. Но можете и не отвечать и ничего не предоставлять. Никто не настаивает.


Все, в чем я был заинтересован на этом форуме - это высказать свой опыт лечения у Лукьянова. И будем откровенны - он НАПОРТАЧИЛ ПО ПОЛНОЙ! Я и не предполагал, что по этому вопросу возникнит ТАКАЯ полемика. И то, что отзыв о неудачи Лукьянова вызвал такую реакцию - вот, что действительно наводит на определенные мысли. 
А по поводу того, что мои посты не похожи на посты больного ... вы бы постеснялись нести такую чушь!!!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (24 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> Я и не предполагал, что по этому вопросу возникнит ТАКАЯ полемика. И то, что отзыв о неудачи Лукьянова вызвал такую реакцию - вот, что действительно наводит на определенные мысли.


А вроде тут никто ни с кем не спорит. Два человека спросили, что именно вы лечили. Лично я попросил описание снимков выложить. Если вы посмотрите посты этого форума, то заметите, что форум отличается большой вежливостью друг к другу, хорошим научным уровнем, пациенты выкладывают максимум информации о себе.


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> А вроде тут никто ни с кем не спорит. Два человека спросили, что именно вы лечили. Лично я попросил описание снимков выложить. Если вы посмотрите посты этого форума, то заметите, что форум отличается большой вежливостью друг к другу, хорошим научным уровнем, пациенты выкладывают максимум информации о себе.


О, да! Уровень вежливости просто зашкаливает. Особенно мне понравилось про (цитата - обосрал и пропал). А уж какой тут научный уровень!
Лично вам, Игорь, я скажу следующее: Слепо верить в АБСОЛЮТНУЮ непогрешимость какого-либо человека - весьма опрометчиво.
Все, что следовало сказать о Лукьянове я изложил в своем отзыве выше.


----------



## РоманРоман (24 Июл 2018)

@Yury007, я всего лишь хотел узнать, работал ли он с вашей ППМ и как именно?


----------



## ~Наталья~ (24 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> он мне повредил нерв


Может, поподробнее напишете о нерве? Медицинские заключения выложите.
Вы буйствуете, но ни одного снимка не показали, ни описания, ни заключения.
Если вы хотите поделиться своими переживаниями по поводу побочных эффектов, то донесите это до форумчан.


Игорь_ЕД написал(а):


> Чисто внешне. И уже это вызывает подозрения.


Правда, выходит, что будто шуметь хотите и всё.


----------



## РоманРоман (24 Июл 2018)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Может, поподробнее напишете о нерве? Медицинские заключения выложите.
> Вы буйствуете, но ни одного снимка не показали, ни описания, ни заключения.
> Если вы хотите поделиться своими переживаниями по поводу побочных эффектов, то донесите это до форумчан.
> 
> Правда, выходит, что будто шуметь хотите и всё.


Как то интересно, всем подавай снимки, все в них разбираются, а болеть не перестают! Ну не повезло человеку, не вылечил его Лукьянов - его методика не является, как и все остальные, истиной в последней инстанции. Истина в наше мире земном одна, солнце утром восходит, а вечером заходит.


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

@Larisa74, Лариса, ну неужели так тяжело почитать мои комменты. Я уже ответил на все подобные вопросы. Смотрите выше.


----------



## Андрей715 (24 Июл 2018)

Yury007 написал(а):


> Лариса, ну неужели так тяжело почитать мои комменты. Я уже ответил на все подобные вопросы. Смотрите выше.


"Повреждение нерва" - это бабушкины сказки. Вам за ваши деньги повесили на уши лапшу. И вы только это подтверждаете, ничего, кроме пустых слов, не предоставив.


----------



## Yury007 (24 Июл 2018)

Читайте мои посты.


----------



## Тт (25 Июл 2018)

@Yury007, спасибо за Ваш отзыв. Вы поступили правильно написав о своем опыте.


----------



## Bladerunner_1991 (4 Окт 2018)

После крайнего обострения сам решил, что все беды в мышцах, которые у меня с детства забиты, и тут нарвался на Конкина и потом на доктора Лукьянова. На том фоне, что до просмотра этих откровений мне полегчало через два дня растяжки и расслабления мышц (правда тянулся я с утра до вечера, сижу на неофиц. больничном) и я увидел метод лечения - до сих пор пребываю в лёгком шоке. Кто-то из ранее отписавшихся здесь проходил повторные курсы? Кто-то ещё был у Андрея Петровича? Намереваюсь таки накопить необходимую сумму и тоже попасть к нему


----------



## SVin_Alex (4 Окт 2018)

@Bladerunner_1991, на ютюбе есть канал 'Максим Басов', он Андрея Петровича считает своим гуру. По его методике и советам Конкина лечит себя и своего приятеля. Очень положительная динамика. Смотри последние видео.
Будь здоров, друг!


----------



## АлексА1 (11 Ноя 2018)

А доктор то куда пропал?


----------



## Александр_100 (11 Ноя 2018)

@АлексА1, А вот он почему-то забросил этот сайт. Ведать и так работы хватает.


----------



## АлексА1 (11 Ноя 2018)

Ну главное чтобы людям помогал!


----------



## Дмитрий 48 (28 Дек 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Как я понимаю, никто насильно не заставляет пациентов обращаться к любому из докторов, в том числе и к доктору Лукьянову.
> А что касается стоимости сеанса, то сразу на память приходит последняя фраза из известного анекдота о бредущих по пустыне Сахара еврея с мешком золота и хохла с мешком сала: " А ты пиды по базару, поторгуйся, може дишивши знайдэш!"


меня в обманутые дольщики тоже никто не звал, это не значит ,что меня не надо защищать, куда смотрели органы?тут та же ситуация пациент доверился, не заключение договора и не выдача документов  это и ведет к таким схемам, были бы чеки на руках, посморели бы на реакцию и был бы шанс отстоять свою правоту, а тут игра в одни ворота...


----------



## Андрей715 (28 Дек 2018)

Дмитрий 48 написал(а):


> меня в обманутые дольщики тоже никто не звал, это не значит ,что меня не надо защищать, куда смотрели органы?тут та же ситуация пациент доверился, не заключение договора и не выдача документов  это и ведет к таким схемам, были бы чеки на руках, посморели бы на реакцию и был бы шанс отстоять свою правоту, а тут игра в одни ворота...


Лукьянов не может быть первым врачом, у которого он пытался лечиться. Но претензии только к Лукьянову, так как он в контакте по инету и для этого с дивана вставать не нужно. Полагаю, остальные врачи даже разговаривать с ним не стали.


----------



## Тт (28 Дек 2018)

Ну это говорит только о том, что пациент в наших реалиях никак не защищен. И это плохо. Очень.


----------



## АлексА1 (30 Дек 2018)

Может Лукьянов чеки даёт и договор , кто знает?


----------



## Андрей715 (3 Фев 2019)

Конкин выложил видео с рассказом о том, как он лечился у доктора Лукьянова.
Вкратце: улучшение появилось после 12 сеанса, всего сеансов было более 30.


----------



## gavrgrig (12 Фев 2019)

У меня просьба к тем кто удачно пролечился у д. Лукьянова. Нельзя ли научиться его приемам. чтоб допустим сын мог отцу делать эти процедуры на спине. А то куда уж мне с 13 т. пенсией.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Фев 2019)

@gavrgrig, здравствуйте! А Вы погуглите канал у доктора Лукьянова, он показывает в своих видео некоторые приёмы. И упражнения у него есть на канале. Можно что-то самим попробовать сделать.


----------



## gavrgrig (12 Фев 2019)

Спасибо! И еще подскажите- как часто можно делать дома все процедуры/ массаж, прогревание, разминание тренажерами\? И как вам лично помогло лечение? Спасибо!


----------



## ~Наталья~ (12 Фев 2019)

Я не знаю, честно, как часто нужно делать, я занимаюсь гимнастикой ежедневно. 
Ещё зависит от климата. Если живёте в тёплом регионе. то шансов на улучшение гораздо больше. 
У нас же чёртова зима с октября по июнь, так что...  В квартире холод, хоть валенки надевай.


----------



## Миша234 (12 Фев 2019)

gavrgrig написал(а):


> У меня просьба к тем кто удачно пролечился у д. Лукьянова. Нельзя ли научиться его приемам. чтоб допустим сын мог отцу делать эти процедуры на спине. А то куда уж мне с 13 т. пенсией.


Есть книга по самолечению не запущеного МФС, Клэр Дэвис "Безлекарственная помощь при хронической боли".


----------



## vzdribadyk (25 Июн 2019)

Лично мне Лукьянов не помог.


----------



## Александр_100 (26 Июн 2019)

@vzdribadyk, а сколько сеансов вы у него проходили?


----------



## vzdribadyk (27 Июн 2019)

@Александр_100, 10, но из всех врачей у кого я был , он реально самый лучший, жаль что далеко находится.


----------



## Александр_100 (1 Июл 2019)

vzdribadyk написал(а):


> @Александр_100, 10, но из всех врачей у кого я был , он реально самый лучший, жаль что далеко находится.


Согласен! Потому, что он занимается лечением мышц, а не бесполезные таблетки выписывает. Больны мышцы в первую очередь это факт. Их нужно лечить, а врачей которые умеют лечить мышцы нет!
10 сеансов это капля в море, по этому вам и не помогло. Люди по 2-3 мес. лечатся у него и у подобных специалистов и то не всегда получается победить этот МФС. Это очень сложно иногда.
Я к сожалению просто не имею финансовой возможности поехать по лечиться у него. А у нас в Сибири подобных специалистов просто нет!
Приходится самому бороться с МФС. Немного получается, но с переменным успехом к сожалению. Это все на годы растягивается.


----------



## Pavelman (29 Авг 2019)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Конечно, это обязательные факторы.
> Лично  я сдавала общие анализы и кровь на ферритин, он был итак не плох, не смотря на жен пол и проживание на Урале, но попила Сорбифер, довела его до уровня что-то там около 200, и поехала к Андрею Петровичу.


Здравствуйте.
Я лечусь по методу Лукьянова, Ферритин зашкаливает, что это значит???


----------



## Shadowhawk (29 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Я лечусь по методу Лукьянова


Помогает?


----------



## Pavelman (29 Авг 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Помогает?


Пока 2 раза сходил.Главное что не хуже.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (30 Авг 2019)

Pavelman написал(а):


> Пока 2 раза сходил.Главное что не хуже.


А вы сходили к Лукьянову два раза?


----------



## DmitR111 (12 Фев 2020)

Всех приветствую. Я лечился у Лукьянова чуть больше полугода, без перерыва. Обратился я к нему с болями в пояснице. На момент обращения я уже прошёл многих врачей, которые у меня ничего не обнаружили, поэтому Лукьянов для меня стал последней надеждой (особенно после просмотра его видео с результатами о проделанной работе).

*Забегая вперёд, скажу, что вылечить меня не удалось, боли как были, так и остались.*

Как всё было.

Написал я Лукьянову, объяснил ситуацию. Он сказал, что нужно смотреть очно. Договорились о приёме. Через 3 дня я уже был у него на приёме.

*На приёме сказал, что ситуация стандартная, около двух месяцев лечиться*. Цена была 6к за процедуру.

Как я понял, Лукьянов арендует помещение, где есть два маленьких процедурных помещения (где и происходит миопрессура) и зал для йоги. Это не разу не клиника, как он позиционирует своё помещение (в видео он называет свою клинику «сталкер»), а маленькие две комнатушки с двумя кушетками.

Сеанс длится около 45 минут. Сначала идёт обкалывание триггеров (шприцы и новакаин нужно покупать самим пациентам), потом миопрессура, после прогревание участка, на который воздействовали (с помощью полотенца, в которые залили кипяток).

Процедуры болезненные и сильно выматывают, но Лукьянов часто разбавляет атмосферу шутками, это позволяет отвлечься.

После двух месяцев лечения боли не ушли, они даже не уменьшились. На мои вопросы почему так, Лукьянов отвечал, что нужно набраться терпения и продолжать терапию. Ну я и продолжил ходить дальше на процедуры.

Таким образом я лечился ещё около четырёх месяцев, а Лукьянов при этом говорил, что выздоровление уже близко, нужны ещё процедуры, говорил, что мои мышцы становятся мягче (чего я кстати не заметил). В итоге я уже не выдержал и прекратил лечение. На мои вопросы почему я не вылечился, Лукьянов разводил руками, говорил, что у меня запущенный случай (хотя в самом начале сказал, что ситуация стандартная и понадобиться около двух месяцев на выздоровление).

Когда уже шла последняя неделя моего лечения, я встретил одного парнишку, который у Лукьянова лечился уже *ОКОЛО ГОДА* и так и не вылечился, боли у него как были, так и остались (это меня и заставило задуматься о том, чтобы прекратить лечение).

Выводы.

1) *Лукьянов хороший специалист, он может вылечить легкобольного, НО тяжелобольных будет просто кормить обещаниями и вытягивать из них деньги.*

На данный момент у него много клиентов, весь день у него забит миопрессурами. Миопрессура – это тяжелая работа, поэтому он жертвует качеством.

2) *Нет никакой клиники сталкер.* Есть две маленькие комнатушки с двумя кушетками, где вам будут делать миопрессуру, и прогревать полотенцами. При этом шприцы и новакаин для обкалывания покупать тоже вам.

3) Ну и самое досадное – *отсутствие какого-либо документа на оказание медицинских услуг*. Это говорит о том, что в случае какого-либо казуса, вы не сможете доказать, что лечились у Лукьянова.

З.Ы.: _Я потратил очень много денег на лечение у Лукьянова, я верил его словам. После приезда домой я впал в серьёзную депрессию: без денег и без здоровья. Примите мой опыт: сто раз подумайте стоит ли ехать лечиться к Лукьянову, может лучше найти себе партнёра-прессурщика и место, где сделают обкалывание?_

Желаю всем безграничного здоровья и счастья.


----------



## Perfson (29 Июл 2020)

DmitR111 написал(а):


> *Забегая вперёд, скажу, что вылечить меня не удалось, боли как были, так и остались.*


Потому что миопрессура - прогрев - растяжка - это хорошо, но этого может быть недостаточно. Что-то не даёт вылечиться, мышцы всегда под напряжением из-за каких-то факторов, факторов может быть множество, даже помимо мышечного дисбаланса. Не всегда это просто МФС, есть еще и фибромиалгия. И не всегда организму всего хватает, не всегда психика и нервная система пациента расслаблена. 
И у меня сложилось впечатление, что Лукьянов считает, что все боли лечатся только деактивацией триггеров. Но триггеры - это не болезнь, это следствие хронического перенапряжения мышц, а так же, возможно, недостатка питания самих мышц. Согласитесь, что пациент с неврозом и шейным МФС не избавится от триггеров, пока не вылечит невроз. Нужно минимизировать всё, что не даёт мышцам расслабиться, а если Лукьянов только и делал, что миопрессуру, то тут понятно, почему не всегда помогает.


----------



## Стёпа (30 Июл 2020)

@Perfson, а я только сегодня пересмотрел кучу роликов по шее у Казакевича, и как раз в одном из них он объяснил, что триггер, это следствие и выяснить от чего, может специалист только после комплексного обследования, начиная с теста подвижности позвонков и выявления болевых точек и ограничений в поворотах и сгибании, далее МРТ, рентген и последний вариант миозит. Это основные факторы, откуда берутся триггеры.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (5 Авг 2020)

Триггеры берутся от неправильной нагрузки на мышцы, от неправильной эксплуатации мышц 
Больше причин нет 
Еще про психосоматику напишите)))  





Стёпа написал(а):


> @Perfson, а я только сегодня пересмотрел кучу роликов по шее у Казакевича, и как раз в одном из них он объяснил, что триггер, это следствие и выяснить от чего, может специалист только после комплексного обследования, начиная с теста подвижности позвонков и выявления болевых точек и ограничений в поворотах и сгибании, далее МРТ, рентген и последний вариант миозит. Это основные факторы, откуда берутся триггеры.


----------



## Perfson (5 Авг 2020)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Триггеры берутся от неправильной нагрузки на мышцы, от неправильной эксплуатации мышц
> Больше причин нет
> Еще про психосоматику напишите)))


По собственному опыту, имел тревожно-фобический невроз, до начала этого "заболевания" не имел никаких болей вообще. После того, как в какой-то день сильно понервничал продолжительное время, у меня усугубился спазм в подзатылочных мышцах так сильно, что обезболивающие уже были почти что необходимы, и всё это из-за хронического стресса. При этом я знаю, что не все страдающие тревожными расстройствами испытывают боли в мышцах, но практически все временами испытывают головную боль (так же от мышц). Чтобы жили триггеры нужно несколько вредных факторов (хотя и одного значительного может хватить), если человек имеет плохую осанку и плохо питается... и при этом нервничает, то даже от нервов могут появиться или "активироваться" триггеры (в книге Трэвелл и Симонс об этом так же идёт речь). Это всё чисто из-за активности нервной системы. Кроме этого есть даже осознанное и контролируемое напряжение мышц, когда человек часто либо ноги напрягает, либо плечи, будто собирается куда-то бежать, обычно те же тревожные люди страдают этим. Моя знакомая не имела проблем с позвоночником, но когда ей было прохладно, она часто поднимала плечи вверх, после этого у неё болели мышцы трапеции. 
Суть в том, что нужно работать над триггерами... и над причинами хронического напряжения мышц. Поэтому у меня сейчас исходит такой вопрос к тем, кто лечился у Лукьянова. Кроме массажа, процедур прогрева и растяжки (ПИР), работал ли он еще над чем-то? Давал ли какие-то рекомендации? Обучал ли чему-то? Проверял как человек ходит/сидит? Спрашивает ли он как человек питается? Рекомендует ли работать над тревогой и стрессом? Потому что подобные рекомендации врачам есть даже в библии Трэвелл и Симонс.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (10 Авг 2020)

Согласна с тем, что если пережить сильное потрясение, но при этом быть здоровым, то стресс не принесёт негативного воздействия на мышцы.
А если, будучи уже больным мфс, понервничать, то триггеры, уже имеющиеся в больных мышцах, вызывают еще бОльшее укорочение и боль, стягивание, жжение - у каждого симптомы могут быть свои.


----------

